# Is My Betta Happy?



## BettaMan (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey guys, what are some ways to tell if you Betta Fish is happy?

Thanks


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, first thing first to knowing he is happing is making sure that you are meeting his needs, as in a 2.5 gallon tank or more, clean heated water to 80*F, and good food.

look for activity levels, and brightness of colors, and how responsive he is to his enviornment


----------



## BettaMan (Oct 3, 2010)

He meets all of that except that I can't seem to get him to go in his cave. Any ideas?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, you're actually lucky. If he isn't hiding, that mean he feels comfortable in his enviornment and doesn't really feel the need to hide (though having it in there is good just incase he feels the need to get away from the world  )


----------



## BettaMan (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh, Thanks! Well than I guess I have nothing to worry about!


----------

